# Learning



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to get down to the Panhandle twice this year (both times between Destin and PCB). Early April and Early July. I've fallen in love with surf fishing, and am litterally dreaming about it.

Been reading and learning of the last couple of years. Last year did pretty good at OBX in the surf. I was stopped several times after I landed one and was told "I've been coming for years and never saw anything landed". We had some flounder & whiting filets, and of course, also had to deal with a few skates...

I would have trippled my catch of flounder if i wasn't a bit slow....it was three or four days worth of 'misses' before I finally realized that I wasn't bassing, that I was pulling the bait out of the flounder's mouth with a quick and heavy hookset. Lost a decent amount of soft plastics during that learning curve. 

I'm very grateful for the advice I've picked up in this forum! I'm serious, it was so cool to CATCH fish from the surf.


Anyway
Here's my set up:
11ft MH surf pole for chucking stuff way out. 2 hook fish finder. ( i practice in empty football fields).
7 ft MH catfish rig for close in, 2 hook fish finder (smaller hardware)
7 ft ML to walk the beach and throw a jig/gulp combo in the mornings before coffee and breakfast. (this was probably the most fun).

And finally, I'm thinking about getting an 8ft MH rod to throw a 1/2 oz or heavier jig or spoon a bit further. I'm curious if anyone has comments (like am I wasting money with an 8ft rod).

I've think I've got a pretty good handle on bait, I dig up sand fleas for whiting and pomp. I taught the kids out to dig em up and had a steady supply. Will buy some mullett if I don't catch any ladyfish for chunk bait. Will probably buy some shrimp a couple of times. May try crab for the first time (will post photo's of the resulting bite marks on my fingers).

I plan on building a surf cart. Got my cooler and beer. Got directions. Just a few more weeks!

Anything else?

-t

ps: I'm not good enough to say I'm going for a particular species. But if I were, I would say I want to catch flounder, a red or two, a pomp or two, and a small shark.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Stick with all the above and you will do fine!! You got a good handle on it! Go with what you know.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you have a pretty good handle on things,Tony, but I have a question?? What are you calling a two hook fish finder? Just curious.

Ask and you shall receive. 

Charlie2


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I mis-spoke above. I use two rigs when surf fishing (the only two I know....). One is the fish finder rig. It's one of the main rigs we use up here for catfish here in Indiana, one hook (not two) on a sliding sinker. The fish picks up the bait and swims away without feeling the weight of the sinker.

The other rig I've used is a two hook rig for bottom fishing, the sinker below two hooks. 

I've used both for far and near shore. The problem with the 2 hook bottom rig on my 11ft pole, is that it gets pretty heavy for me to throw out there when loaded with a sinker and with two baits. I've had better luck getting one bait out where I want it on the big pole. While I have practiced on the 11ftr (and have yet to kill anyone), that's alot of weight for a novice like me to get out there. Shrimp aren't the problem, cut bait was the problem.


Also, any thoughts whether an 8ft rod is worth it? (to throw heavier jigs/spoons a bit farther than my 7ft rods)

again, thanks for the info!


-t


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.

It's your business, but I would delay the purchase of the 8 footer for awhile. You have enough right now to give the fish a fit.

The info on the fishfinder vs two hook rig was what I thought. The fishfinder is as you described and the two hook dropper over a weight is also called a 'Chicken Rig'.

A word of advice: Don't overload a rod enough that you can't control or be comfortable with. I throw a 4 oz weight with my 11 footer plus bait with no problem.

What kind of cast do you use? Just curious; again.

Learn to use what you have and you will enjoy it and catch some fish.

Be patient, my little chickadee, and it will come. Source Unknown

Later,

Charlie2


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Alrighty, I'll stick with what I have. It did work in OBX.

And I do understand, sometimes enthusiasm exceeds ability. ha!


I dont' know the name of the cast I use. I'm mimicking one I saw a long time ago. I turn my back to the target, swing the weight away from me to start the cast, when the weight comes back toward me, I start the turn. It's kind of a feel, but I try to get the rod to load up. One hand high, one hand low. Throw high. Sorry I can't describe it better. The mistake I made last year was practicing with a just a 4oz sinker. This spring (like in the next week or two), I'll start with 4 oz, but will add a couple of more ounces to allow for bait once I get my timing. 

Also, with the big pole, before I begin everything, I make sure no one is nearby.... that's alot of weight to be chucking out there.

Can't tell you how much I appreciate the info.

-t


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been up all night watching a rod turn. I used some old Afcote and I was rather apprehensive about it. Not to worry, it set up evenly Ok an di'm ready to go fishing. I hung a little ABU Cardinal spinneing reel on it and get ready to throw some little jigs at some Pompano.

If that cast gets you adequate distances an dyou're comfortable with it, go for it. Do you use a shock leader. Keeps one from possibly killing someone.

I use the two dropper rig and the fish finder as well. I do use my C2 Rig which is a spreader using 3 jigs with bucktails on it. It's too heavy to cast with my Peewee Pole but will work on my heavy rods.

BTW; I haven't killed a sandflea for years. I make artificials that work extremely well and I don't have to get my hands dirty digging them. My kids are all grown and my gkids too lazy, so just as well.

Give me a holler when an dif you come this way. Fishing should turn on any day now.

Respectfully,

C2


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

I tie flies, but haven't made rods. My uncle has made a few, I just never got into it. I should, then just like with my flies, I can make what I need.

Not sure where I learned it, but I did know to use a shock leader.

Should be down the last week of March/EarlyApril, our spring break. Back again the 4th of July week. I'll check in to see if you're around.

Snow is gone now, but can't practice throwing heavy weights yet, ground softened to the point the sinkers would bury a bit too much. I won't be able to keep up with the distance you regulars can reach, but should be able to get my baits wet. If we can hook up, I'd be interested to see some one who actually knows what they are doing throw a big rod. We Hoosiers just don't need that distance. Athough, probably I'll use it up here on a river or two just for fun. (almost every big cat or bass I've caught has been fairly close to shore, if not right next to shore).

Thanks C2, and good health to ya.

-t


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Two Hook Fish Finder*

I owe you an apology, buddy. There is such a thing as a two hook fish finder.

I was going through my notes and found one that I used but went to the Chicken Rig for some reason.

I also found references to a Clipdown Rig which is a modified Chicken(Two Dropper) Rig.

It streamlines the rig and lets you get more distance without the droppers flailing around during the cast. C2


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting ( and no apologies, it was my slip originally). I'd wonder about tangling on a two hook fish finder. I suppose if they're spread they'd be less likely. Need to think on that one some more.

I'm more interested in hearing more on your three jig spreader rig....

Hope you're doing ok down there.



-t


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Also keep in mind to use just as much weight as is needed. In July with low surf and currents you will not need heavy weights.


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, the ponds are not warmed up enough, caught about a dozen decent sized bluegill in an hour & 1/2 of fly fishing on the new 5 weight. A few bugs in the air, but not much going on on the surface, so I went with a small nymph with a bit of shiny stuff wrapped in (one of my home brew flies), slow shallow retrieve, and that worked well. Tried a spinnerbait on a regular later, but no bumps. Still a bit early.

That's all good for Indiana, but really but all I can think about is leaving for PCB (actually Seacrest) this friday night. I get to Surf Fish for a week!!!

Surf cart is made, rigs are tied, tackle box is ready, poles are getting packed tonight. New batteries for the aerator.

In case I get to fly fish: Tied some schminnows, still have plenty of clousers. 


Stop and say hello if you see a blue surf cart with the Colts flag.

Thanks for shaing the info on this site. I've read many posts and have learned alot. It's really appreciated.


-t


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Razzorduck: two things.
1. Will do. Have several sizes of weights and will start light, and work upwards as needed. Thanks.

2. sorry, gotta ask.... both Arkansas and Oregon fan?

-t


----------

